# My Uber heatmap



## nox512 (Jun 10, 2019)

Are there any tools to create heatmap of my pickup locations?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

nox512 said:


> Are there any tools to create heatmap of my pickup locations?


Using Rideshare companion


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

is that an iphone or android app? Dont see anything with that name in the apple app store


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've been wondering if there was something for creating a personal heatmap. If I put in addresses for rides picked up to create some personal honey pots.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> is that an iphone or android app? Dont see anything with that name in the apple app store


 Hello Mike.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thunderstick.CarCompanion&hl=en_US










Keep in Mind that if you want to use it to automatically open and close Uber and Lyft that Lyft hasn't been playing nice.. . Mystro, Maxymo and Rideshare Companion ...you have to manually open/close lyft on all of them for the time being..

Anyway ...Risdeshare Companion is the only one that gives you a nice map of all your stops for the day ..you cna even click on the Uber/Lyft icons and see all the stats for that ride..passengers name, time, distance, pay etc..


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Since you linked the google play store, I'm going to assume the answer is that its an android app, not an Iphone app.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There is no iphone version of any of them as Apple doesn't let apps get around as much as Google.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> There is no iphone version of any of them as Apple doesn't let apps get around as much as Google.


Wrong answer. Be wary of companies that only put out apps for androids. Theres a reason they didnt submit it to Apple. Apple reviews every line of code for quality, hidden crypto miners, malware, etc


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I agree, my post was supposed to be a funny about Google apps and social diseases vs the strict Apple controls. It didn't come out well.


----------

